# can't attach files to yahoo mail



## BaldEagle54

all of a sudden this week I cannot attach any size photos(10kb or more)or files to send out in Yahoo Mail. regular e-mails work fine, but when i try to attach a file, it locks up, and will not continue. ( am using a cble modem hookup, Win XP Home, IE, and yahoo as my e-mail address...) I've run Spybot S&D, Macafee virus scan and still same problem ........any suggestions?


----------



## scmazter

Set up yahoo mail in outlook express (log into yahoo, go to help or settings and they should tell you how) and see if you can attach and send attachments from outlook.


----------



## sekirt

BaldEagle54

Just wondering....you *can* attach small graphic files without problems? Just not if they are 100,00bytes or more? There is a maximum limit. A little over a meg...you'd have to check with Yahoo! for the exact size.

If you have Yahoo! in the USA, you will not be able to follow scmazter's advice, unless you want to pay Yahoo! the $20-$30 fee they want for POP3 email.

sekirt


----------



## abillsfan

I too cannot attach or send any file greater than a certain size...75-100k. I have no spy bots, no memory issues, Verizon says my line is way fine and Dell had me rediscover the adapters to no avail. Tried playing with RWIN, reinstalling without any start up stuff, still NOTHING? Can't file my taxes electronically at the moment (400k file)...any ideas, 'cause I'm fresh out!!!


----------



## sekirt

I seldom use my Yahoo! account. So I went there and did manage to attach 2 files to one email, sent to myself: 113,000 bytes and 152,000 bytes. I had no problems sending and receiving the email.

I think anyone with this problem will have to click _help_ on their Yahoo! mail page. Be persistent, Yahoo! isn't known to offer the best responses on their first reply.

sekirt


----------



## abillsfan

For me it's not just Yahoo, it's ANY email system...I just can't sent large files. Just started a week ago and I do not know why...anyone?


----------



## sekirt

abillsfan

When posting, always state *your OS* and version numbers along with names of programs involved in your problem. The correct answers can depend on this vital information.

You will have to be more specific, do you have web email, Outlook, Outlook Express, AOL, all of them, etc;

sekirt


----------



## abillsfan

I am running XP. I have tried using IE 6.1, Netscape 7.1 and Mozilla. I have Yahoo and Outlook express. I have also tried to file taxes, not sure how that works. All refuse to let me attach/send files over a certain (not too large) size....


----------



## sekirt

XP has system restore. If this started recently, pick a restore point before it happened.

Just curious....are you able to receive attachments?

Hopefully, someone else will step in with some other ideas as well.

sekirt


----------



## abillsfan

Unfortunately I have no point before the problems began to restore to. You raised an interesting point...I was able to download a large file, not not upload anything other than very small files! I tried doing ping and tracert commands...no problem to yahoo.com and ggole.com, but timed out to ebay.com, weather.com, etc...Anything?


----------



## sekirt

Contact your ISP with the info that you can receive but not send attachments. Check anything to do with SMTP. Maybe some obscure setting? Maybe something in the registry? 

sekirt


----------



## acdevera

Hi,
I also have problems attaching files in my yahoo mail using firefox. But when I tried it on outlook 2003 accessing yahoo via pop3, I can attach and send (same) files. I have XP SP2


----------



## Jack1000

Also,

With regard to anyone of the above who are having problems, are you running regular Yahoo Mail, or the new Yahoo Mail Beta Upgrade? You should also include that info in your responses. If you are running XP, are you running XP, XP SP-1 or XP SP-2?

Some suggestions:

1.) E-mail Yahoo. (Don't expect a good quality response on the first try.) Keep trying.

2.) Update/scan all AV/malware removal software and remove anything they find. Best products are your AV software, Ad Aware SE, Spybot S & D, Windows Anti-Spyware Beta. Download those programs and run the updates/scans immediately. Uncheck the Scan For Neglicable Risk Enteries in Ad Aware SE. Avoid the new Windows Defender Beta. It is not ready yet for prime-time.

3.) Run Windows Update: Download/Install all of the Critical Updates. (Use the Express Install Feature.)

4.) Run Scan Disk (a.k.a Check Disk in XP) to restore/repair damaged drive sectors/files.

5.) Clear your History, Cache, and Temp Folders

6.) Run Disk CleanUp. Uncheck the part about compressing your hard drive, but check all other options. You WILL want to compress drive folders.

7.) Defrag your hard drive. (Preferably in Safe Mode.)

Jack

PS. Microsoft will support MS Anti-Spyware Beta till July 31. My plan is to hold off on the install of Windows Defender until that time so that they can get the bugs out. MS no longer has Ant-Spyware Beta on its site. However, if you want to wait for Defender's bugs to be worked out, you can still download/get automatic updates for MS Anti-Spyware Beta through:

www.savemybutt.com (Note the two "T"'s in "butt") This is a computer tech support site. You can also try www.majorgeeks.com to see if they still have it. But I would hold off on Defender until late July. Note that MS Anti-Spyware Beta will run only on Windows XP.

Jack


----------



## Friday888

I have recently encountered the same problem. My ISP is TPG. They shaped / throttled my speed for exceeding my download. I could still use internet however very slow. They then reset my speed when month expired. Did speed test with TPG 1.37MB p/sec. I can send emails from yahoo / thunderbird etc however I cannot attach anything to my emails and i cant upload anything e.g picture to facebook. have tried all sizes and formats. TPG says its not them b/c I can send emails. This problem is killing me. I have searched a number of sites for answers and cant find anything to resolve - Can anyone help, cheers


----------



## Jack1000

Not sure how much this will help,

But Yahoo is in the process of bringing ALL of their Yahoo Mail accounts that were on the new Beta Mail, out of Beta Mail. For about two days, server time on Yahoo (and only on Yahoo) was sporadic for me. (i.e page can not be displayed, could not get into Yahoo Mail, or it took a long time to get into Yahoo Mail, or even Yahoo's home page) The problem seemed to solve itself after two days. I rarely send/receive attachments. This could have something to do with all accounts being converted to the new Yahoo Mail.

Jack


----------

